# Castalia trout drawing



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

Looking for info and tips on fishing at Castalia. Two of my three grandkids got drawn. One in June, the other in July. Two girls 6 and 9. One boy 14. All are proficient with spinning and one with flyrod. Are there brown trout in there as well? What baits and tactics? Thanks guys


----------



## outcast66 (Feb 18, 2012)

We were drawn in June also. Anything will work there. The kids cast small spinners and the trout go crazy over them. Be careful...you have to keep every fish you catch and the limit is 5. You could be done in minutes!!!! I like to cast big streamers to the big fish. My biggest from there is a 27" rainbow. If you pay attention to what you're doing every fish could be over 20". I think they changed the rules this year and you are only allowed to go once a year.


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks outcast. I thought I might have them use baits with a single hook and mash the barbs down so they could fight them then give them a little slack and hopefully get off.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

It's a nice facility. I went last year, and the fishing is awesome. It is correct - you can only go once in a year. They checked my license and drivers license.

I liked fishing with UL equipment. If a smaller fish takes your lure, just snap it off. Catch Nd take 5, and you're done. Last year there were 4 of us, and we left with 60 pounds of fish.


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks sbbreach, how light a rod? I have a 2 wt 4 wt 5 wt 6 wt and 8 wt. I use a 6 for steelhead but my 2 wt is my favorite but probably pretty lite for this.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I would take a 2wt AND a heavier rod...for casting big streamers. There are a few big browns in there...per ODNR guys up there.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

I was there and the problem isn't catching them it's keeping the smaller ones away!


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

really, two of the three kids were picked ??? talk about luck. I can't remember how long I have been going into the lottery, but never got picked. good luck fishing!


----------



## buymore (Jul 29, 2010)

My son got drawn for June 19th....I've put in every year for a while and never got drawn. Oh well....he's 15 yrs old so I "have" t0 take him. I like to make the pilgrimage to the CMP North store at least once a year too so this will help me make the trip this year since the same vicinity. If we're done early no big deal!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

My drought ended this year at 8 unsuccessful years in a row. Finally get to go this year.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Streamhawk said:


> really, two of the three kids were picked ??? talk about luck. I can't remember how long I have been going into the lottery, but never got picked. good luck fishing!


Both of my kids got drawn last year. This year the whole house struck out!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I liked picking out a large fish then tring to get them to bite a 1/16 ounce maribou jig. You have one shot at the fish because as soon as you throw anything in the water the pool will instantly fill up with fish. The nice thing about a jig is as soon as a little fish gets bead on it you can rip the jig outta the water to avoid hooking it. You must keep the first 5 fish you catch. The kids tore them up on rooster tails, husky jerks, and jigs under a bobber. My daughter hooked a fish in the blue hole. When I tried to net the fish I missed with the net and ended up netting two other fish while hers was still swimming aroumd. That should give you an idea how many fish thier are in there.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Flathead76 said:


> I liked picking out a large fish then tring to get them to bite a 1/16 ounce maribou jig. You have one shot at the fish because as soon as you throw anything in the water the pool will instantly fill up with fish. The nice thing about a jig is as soon as a little fish gets bead on it you can rip the jig outta the water to avoid hooking it. You must keep the first 5 fish you catch. The kids tore them up on rooster tails, husky jerks, and jigs under a bobber. My daughter hooked a fish in the blue hole. When I tried to net the fish I missed with the net and ended up netting two other fish while hers was still swimming aroumd.  That should give you an idea how many fish thier are in there.


 That's Hilarious, I would have loved to have witnessed that  I want to get my wife up there some day. She is reluctant to fly fish but something like that might get her hooked. Sounds like a GREAT place for the kids. I'll try again next season. 
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

We tore them up in the Fall. All of ours were bigger fish because the smaller ones were gone in the early part of the year. I just used dry flies and made it last a little longer.


----------



## Buckeye Lab (Jun 6, 2014)

Once again I struck out but my grandson was fortunate to get drawn. This will be the first time for us. Is there any place to read or call to get more information about the time slots, checking in and out, and any other information that would be helpful for two beginners?


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

I have a stupid question, how do you sign up?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

Took the grandkids on the 18th. Everyone had a lot of fun. The little girls are hooked. They used spin gear, grandson and I used flyrod. Large dark montana nymphs seemed to be most successful. Girls used them under a float. Going again July 22. They told me at the harchery that adults getting drawn is 1 in 40, kids odds are 1 in 4.


----------



## buymore (Jul 29, 2010)

We did our 6/19 fishing date and had a blast. Let's just say that no worries on catching fish! Five of us limited out in about an hour and that was being picky and pulling baits away from smaller fish when we could. I used spinners. Switched to a bigger spinner to help the little t a ones not get hooked...lol. My son's girl friend caught the biggest one...rainbow about 22" long..about 4 lbs. Most were about 1.5-2.5 lbs...good eating! Watched the eagle fishing too. Whole trip was a blast....made a side trip to the CMP store in Port Clinton also. Not sure how the later fishing dates will be, but it can't be too bad compared to this. Make sure you fill your permit....I could only fit 5 people in the vehicle....seems like a waste to not get another kid fishing.


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

I can only fit 5 in vehicle as well. I and grandson pinched the barb down on the nymphs so we could allow them to get off without landing them. Grandson caught the largest 25 inches. Only saw one brown but couldn't get a take.


----------



## buymore (Jul 29, 2010)

That's a nice looking fish. Did you have fresh baked trout for dinner that night? We did! We sent trout home to three different households from this trip. A friend is heading up with her boys on July 1st. What a great opportunity!


----------



## Buckeye Lab (Jun 6, 2014)

My grandson's permit is for the AM slot, starts at 7:00, is there a problem if we wouldn't get there until 8:00 - 8:30? We have quite a road trip to get to Castalia. With the success of catching your limit, will it make a difference if we don't start until 8:30-9:00?


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

you don't have to be there at 7 am. We had a 2 hour trip, left at 5 am. The little girls weren't happy til they got there and fished. The problem is being careful not to catch your limit too soon. Have to keep what you catch. We used flies with single hook and pinched the barbs down. If it's a small trout just give it some slack and time and it will get off on it's own.


----------



## Buckeye Lab (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey John, you don't think there would be a problem getting there at 8:30-9:00 instead of 7:00? There will only be 2 of us fishing, so should have plenty of opportunity until 11:00, and 11:00 is the quitting time correct?


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

yes, i'm sure. I called up there and asked the question to be sure and they told me to just hunt up someone working to check in if no one is in the office


----------



## Buckeye Lab (Jun 6, 2014)

OK, great, thanks John. I'll be sure and let you know how we do! Appreciate your help!


----------



## Buckeye Lab (Jun 6, 2014)

My grandson, daughter and I had a great time fishing at Castalia. What a great experience for my grandson. The first question he asked on our trip home was "When can we go again"!


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, here we go again tomorrow on my grand daughters permit. Found on the last trip up there that they couldn't resist a black montana nymph. Also found that steelhead tactics a setup worked well. This is a pic from our last trip. The little girls are excited. Fun, Fun, Fun


----------



## teamdonk (Feb 13, 2015)

How do or where do I apply to get drawn can't find it on the Web do they still do this thanks for any I fo


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

teamdonk said:


> How do or where do I apply to get drawn can't find it on the Web do they still do this thanks for any I fo


Yes, but not until March. Under the wildlife ohio site on the left menu under fishing look for fishing lotteries and events. Now if you win, remember who pointed you to the right spot 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## teamdonk (Feb 13, 2015)

I will thank you


----------

